# Help with 2011 F series sizing



## ronale (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm Planning a late winter build of an 2011 FC frame set but have not been able to find an F series to sit on to get a feel for sizing( probably due to the fork issue making them a bit scarce). I'm 6'1"ish and normally ride a 58cm but with the shorter HT of this frame I'm thinking I may have to step up a size. Any 2011 owners your input would be appreciated...or SuperDave? Thanks all


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

ronale said:


> I'm Planning a late winter build of an 2011 FC frame set but have not been able to find an F series to sit on to get a feel for sizing( probably due to the fork issue making them a bit scarce). I'm 6'1"ish and normally ride a 58cm but with the shorter HT of this frame I'm thinking I may have to step up a size. Any 2011 owners your input would be appreciated...or SuperDave? Thanks all


Fitting you over the internel is a bit like trying to give you a haircut over the phone.

at 6'1" you may fit a 58cm. If you are concerned with head tube height, you may consider a different stem, or perhaps look at the Z-series with a 3cm taller head tube or the AR which is in between the two.. It is possible the F-series frames do not fit you.

Your height has very little to do with your required head tube height. Your flexibility and experience have more to do with your posture and the required head tube height for your ideal fit. All carbon F-series bikes share the same geometry. The aluminum F-series have a 1cm taller head tube and slightly different chainstay length depending on size. These can also be a good guage if you want to try out a bike for fit. There are 10,000s of aluminum F-series bikes that would be suitable to judge your fit with.

-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

ronale said:


> I'm Planning a late winter build of an 2011 FC frame set but have not been able to find an F series to sit on to get a feel for sizing( probably due to the fork issue making them a bit scarce). I'm 6'1"ish and normally ride a 58cm but with the shorter HT of this frame I'm thinking I may have to step up a size. Any 2011 owners your input would be appreciated...or SuperDave? Thanks all


I'm 6'3 and ride a 58 cm Felt F1 Sprint and FA. The 60 cm that I normal ride seemed a little too big for me on the Felt. I could've gone down to a 100 cm stem and some seat adjustment, but I couldn't bring myself to do that. F-Series in genreal aren't easy to find on the floor at bike shops from what I've seen. If the aluminum models are as plentiful as SuperDave claims, I haven't seen more than one on any bike shop's floor that I've been to and none in a 58 cm size. Typical Felt. Too popular for their own good.


----------



## ronale (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah having difficulty finding either to sit on. Thanks for the input......my search will continue.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

ronale said:


> Yeah having difficulty finding either to sit on. Thanks for the input......my search will continue.


Where are you located?


----------

